# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Calculated

## Adolescent09

*Depression*

If
&
when

for all we feel exists

emotion

is
in

the
{null set}

----------


## cacian

Hello there Adolescent and nice to see you posting again  :Smile: 
This is an interesting piece and speaks volume of modern life.
I am still working the 

<null set >

bit?!

----------


## cacian

.....

----------

